# Any RainMachine users?



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

I have the RainMachine HD-12 and love it! I have all of my zones configured to the proper soil types, inches per hours, sun and wind exposure, and slope. I know how long each zone needs to run to put down .5" and based on my settings in RainMachine they are scheduled to run for that amount.

How do you guys have your programs set? Do you have all zones on a single program? Do you set what days you want to run on? Do you have Adaptive Frequency and Weather Adaptive Watering enabled?


----------



## massgrass (Aug 17, 2017)

I bought a HD-12 when it first came out in 2015 and have been very pleased with it.

I just copied the setup I had with my old RainBird controller since I can't water all of my zones in a single morning. I have one program for the sunny front yard (3 days a week), one for the partial shade back yard (2 days a week), and one for drip irrigation for our raised beds (4 days a week).

I use Weather-Adaptive Watering for the lawn programs, but have never enabled Adaptive Frequency. Might be worth playing around with at some point.


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

I have 8 zones divided into 4 programs, a front yard, backyard, sides of house, and pool area. I have each program scheduled to run on different days twice a week. It seems like you are doing the same thing? I'm not sure if this is the correct or ideal way to have things set up but it works. I remember reading on the RM forums somebody configures a single program with all zones on it and has the program run every day because based on your zone settings and with Adaptive Frequency enabled the controller will automatically learn to run different zones at the proper leg today times to promote deep infrequent watering. I might try that and see how the lawn looks.

Sometimes I feel like my controller doesn't water as often as I think it should but despite that my lawn has never looked dry or had burn spots, only when a sprinkler head went bad.


----------

